# Baby Betta Momma Journal



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

After the passing of my dear fish Gyarados, I have decided to purchase one of the baby bettas from petco. S/he is in a 2 gallon, heavily planted tank that has been running for well over a year now. These pictures are from the first day, which was 2/14/2013. I will update with more current pictures soon. S/he ate really well the first day and has been eating consistently since then.




























Anyone want to guess on the gender? Tail type?

My guess was: male veil.

Boyfriend's guess: male crowntail.

Roomate's guess: female plakat. 


I have been feeding live fruit flies, frozen bloodworms and brine shrimp, and NLS small fish formula. I also add Vita-Chem vitamins with every feeding. Fed 1-2 times a day. Feeding is supplemented with the plethora of living creatures s/he munches on throughout the day.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

That is such a cute fish! Even though you don't know the gender, I'm sure you'll love the little bugger anyway. Any names you're thinking of?


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Adorable! Hope he/she lives a long time. I know not many people have success with these lil cuties.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I picked him/her out because it looked like s/he had warrior stripes on the face above the gills. So once I know the gender the name will probably relate to that.

I really hope s/he makes it. I will have had him/her a week as of tomorrow so I feel as though if s/he dies at this point then it will be a reflection of my fish keeping.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

New picture!










I can't seem to get the stress stripes to go away, but s/he still eats and is growing. The water params are perfect, and the temp is 86 because they were worse at a lower temp. S/he is otherwise seeming to be happy and healthy. S/he will come to the front of the tank and greet me, doing the little wiggle dance for food. Overall color is improving.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Such a cutie! My guess is female VT. Sounds like she is doing well!!


----------



## angus (Apr 13, 2012)

what a cutie! I was going to get a baby, but wasn't confident enough in my betta experience/knowledge. 

I voted for male.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

My guess: Female crown tail.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

I noticed while he was in his cup, he had ammonia burns but a few posts later when he was in the tank they were gone. Good for you!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Now that I see the second pic, I'm starting to think s/he may just be a she.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Realistically it is probably a she. S/he swims like a she really. And she is learning from the best!

Not sure if those red marks are ammonia burns. I looked really close at them when I purchased the little miss/ter, and they look to be markings to me. Unfortunately though s/he seems to be going more blue than red. I really didn't want another blue fish, but I guess that is my curse.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Here are some good pics of body shape but not color. This was obviously very stressful on the little bug, based on how stress striped s/he is. However, when put back in the tank s/he ate a whole bunch so obviously no harm done. Oh, and you can really see the red markings s/he has.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Unfortunately I am super sick right now, so I am unable to post updated pictures. If I am feeling any better I will post some tomorrow. S/he is looking like a boy to me, but it is still too early to tell. At the very least s/he is coloring up VERY nicely. Much brighter than I was expecting.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I voted for she. Short ventrals and short finnage. I am guessing female plakat or female veil tail.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

So I just wanted to update that is is definitely a BOY! He is stunted, per normal baby betta fish from Petco, and he isn't a particularly rare or special color, but he is cute and a pretty happy fish. Blows me bubble nests all the time!


----------



## rylovesriska (Oct 30, 2013)

Kytkattin said:


> Here are some good pics of body shape but not color. This was obviously very stressful on the little bug, based on how stress striped s/he is. However, when put back in the tank s/he ate a whole bunch so obviously no harm done. Oh, and you can really see the red markings s/he has.


I know this thread is old but can anyone tell me what plant is in this picture, it would be much appreciated :-D


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

Awww, such a cute little guy! Where is those updated pics??:mrgreen:


----------

